# Any body got any stories ffrom the past week?



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Anybody got any stories from the past week?


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Well since 2-11-2011 i have hunted almost everyday, i think i missed two days and killed 7 coyotes. I finished the weekend up with one coyote this morning and no luck tonight. I can't type well as you can tell by my spelling of the word ''ffrom'' so i'm not going to try and tell every story but it's been a good week. Coyotes are doggin heavy here so it should be an interesting next week.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you for your post and report.

I will be trying to get out this week also ! 6 inches of snow tonight here in Michigan. Did you see the post by swampbuck about the west branch contest posted today ?


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Just read the post, pretty cool those northern coyote sure do have alot nicer fur than ours down here. every one i've got this week there guard hair area is wore off, is that from breeding or mange? the rest of their fur looks good i'm confused.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am guessing that they have just plain wore off their gaurd hair. But that does not explain why ours has not, unless you are that much closer to spring and so they just plain lose them ? They do have a thick coat...and I am looking to bag a few.

Good luck this week ! Be sure to keep us posted.

I wanted to hunt the edge of lake erie this last week...but with the early thaw it was way tooo wet and dangerous on the ice.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

Went coyote hunting. No yotes but called up a pretty fox. Going again tonight


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I went out yesterday with a freind from work that has never went coyote hunting. He is still learning how to use a hand call so i did the calling in the field and he practiced in the truck on the way to different stands. First stand was easy, we drove to an area north of Clovis called the Cap rock, (very nice hills and junipers) on the road we see a house and rancher outside . We stop and ask permission and he tells us to head out back thier is a dead pile and should be coyotes. Too easy i know but ill take it. We head back and get close to where we think the dead pile is. I start calling and within a few minutes a target appears at about two hundred yards. My buddy sees it i dont. "should i take him" i told him hold on so i could try and get it closer. "its starting to turn away" he tells me. Since i couldnt see it anyway i told him to go for it. Bam ....... **** i missed he said. Thats ok day just started next spot.... call call call nothing next spot same thing. Our fourth stand i called one in and shot him with my brand new 22-250. It put a hurt on him and now my new gun was broke in. Now i had to get my buddy one since he missed earlier.

Next stand i called one in but he was moving to the left of us trying to get down wind and dissappered behind a hill. After 5 min of nothing i told my buddy to sneak to the end of the hill and see if he could see anything. Watching him sneak over thier looked funny, cause he was really concentrated on getting this one. I start calling for him and i see him sitting on the edge of this big drop off looking down. I see him raise his rifle and shoot. I stand up and run over to see this coyote running in circles. After about 5 circles he makes a sprint out of thier. Guns shots ring out every where We blood tracked it for a good 1000 yards with no coyote. Ok now the pressure has been off of me, now i feel sorry for my friend. NEXT STAND PLEASE

We get to this big hill looking down miles of prickly pears and junipers. He is facing down wind and i am facing the other way. After about 5 minuts of calls i hear him whisper "hey to the left" so i look and dont see anything , i could tell he saw somthing because we all know that excited whisper. He told me again so i said gettem. BAM. I turned around and saw a coyote scrambling on the ground not even 15 yards in front of my buddy. He said he looked over and the coyote was just staring at him and so he was trying to tell me so i could shoot it. NOW THAT IS A GOOD FRIEND. We had the understanding in the beggining we were going to take turns on the coyotes. well it was my turn and he was going to try and give it to me. I told him in a situation like that always take the shot. All in all was a great day. And he got his first coyote. which made my day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story and a good friend to hunt with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good story SS congrats to your friend on his first, and to you for taking him.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job singlesix ! I went this morning again and spotted a pair going to where i was headed to call, i had sun to my back luckily, got through the fence and walked 200 yds in wide open pasture following the coyotes, got sat down and couldn't get steady i had one about 200 yds on pond dam , i shoot and miss 2nd coyote run back where they come from, I'm setting there pouting :'( and this male ends up circling and comes back again i guess wanting his female bad, and i shot it at 30 yds. pretty wild morning! Thank goodness for bright sunny mornings it blinds them every time!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job jk, that an R15?


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes it is youngdon, I really like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good about them. Do the uppers on them fit a mil-spec lower?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats SS and JK keep up the good work. JK I got an R-15 and love it light to carry and deadly to shoot. I posted a blog on my hunt this past weekend under New Property if you want to get a look at my R -15.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on the yotes y'all. Great stories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote and a sweet looking gun.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

youngdon they will work together. Well i howled one in tonight (kinda) at least i got to see him, he circled me and got down wind so no shot. I'll be back there in the morning a give them a whorl! or an ambush


----------

